# Real Gto???



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Alright here's the deal! I'm not a comedian but I am a true believer in quick come backs. I know many have had the " GOAT" owner offer up the statement that my 05 GTO is not a TRUE GTO and we all know why but I would like to see if any of you have some quick comebacks for those in doubt! LOL
This is all in fun !!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

"This is not a real fist."

"It's nice to finally meet another Nihilist."


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

"That's like saying a Z06 isn't a true Corvette." 

"You don't look like George Clooney. But what's your point?"


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

"Yeah, you're right. A TRUE GTO never put out 400 hp. A TRUE GTO didn't have airbags and ABS and 4wheel disc brakes. Good point."

(then mutter)

"Douche."


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Well how about the 74-78 Mustang's and cobra's they were never considered real mustangs yet my bud put a properly built 302 w a five speed in it and every one loved it except those and believe me there were many that got spanked by it. I also own a "not a real car "It is a 77 Chevy Monza Mirage and it will run some 12.40's and drive on the street with no issues and every one loves it because it has a 383 stroker in it------Danfigg


----------



## vhsle5ltr (Jan 24, 2010)

*Comebacks*



pags20 said:


> Alright here's the deal! I'm not a comedian but I am a true believer in quick come backs. I know many have had the " GOAT" owner offer up the statement that my 05 GTO is not a TRUE GTO and we all know why but I would like to see if any of you have some quick comebacks for those in doubt! LOL
> This is all in fun !!


Tell him it's a true Monaro?

Give them a run and answer, what's your point?

Answer directly, what's your point?

Answer: no my car can go around corners, stop and run XX on the Quarter!

Answer: Does your car have A/C?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

"Damn, then I got ripped off, the title says Pontiac GTO!"


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Keep M Coming*

Now that's what I'm talkingarty: about! Great replies Thanks for all the participation! arty:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I've heard this twice and both douche bags weren't rollin in anything worth driving..... one moronic oldster was piloting a mini van and claimed he had a friend with a rustang that told him, the other was a young gun pimped out ricer sportin a fart can exhaust. Both were dispatched with;
A) Pointing out the Pontiac GTO concept was to use a mid-size coupe, install big V-8 and dress it up a bit from the base model. IMO GM hit the mark with the "Last Ever" gen GTO.... 
B) Now, Einstein do you have something intelligent to say or you just gonna stand there with yer jaw dropped lettin flys in yer trap the rest of the day? 



pags20 said:


> Alright here's the deal! I'm not a comedian but I am a true believer in quick come backs. I know many have had the " GOAT" owner offer up the statement that my 05 GTO is not a TRUE GTO and we all know why but I would like to see if any of you have some quick comebacks for those in doubt! LOL
> This is all in fun !!





B-ville Goat said:


> "Damn, then I got ripped off, the title says Pontiac GTO!"


Brian...I like your line. To use it myself, I'd change it slightly to;
Shazam Gomer, I musta got ripped off cause the title sayes GTO.... 

If the "not a real goat" line ever comes from someone driving old tin... I'd add; 
What's yours say, Tem-pest?

But the best line, bar none.... in writing from the goat godfather himself;


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> I've heard this twice and both douche bags weren't rollin in anything worth driving..... one moronic oldster was piloting a mini van and claimed he had a friend with a rustang that told him, the other was a young gun pimped out ricer sportin a fart can exhaust. Both were dispatched with;
> A) Pointing out the Pontiac GTO concept was to use a mid-size coupe, install big V-8 and dress it up a bit from the base model. IMO GM hit the mark with the "Last Ever" gen GTO....
> B) Now, Einstein do you have something intelligent to say or you just gonna stand there with yer jaw dropped lettin flys in yer trap the rest of the day?
> 
> ...


Boy does that look familiar.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> But the best line, bar none.... in writing from the goat godfather himself;


Who is that guy???


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Boy does that look familiar.


I don't know why?




















GM4life said:


> Who is that guy???


LOL, some old dude walkin past with a sharpe in his hand...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried to buy a real old goat but your mom just didnt have the lines i was looking for. or how bout wow thats funny you really looked like you could read
yeah I tried to buy the last (insert car the nitwit is driving) but some douchebag with a (insert article of clothing nitwit is wearing) got the last one


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well I am glad I started this post. Alot of good stuff here LMAO!!! Sure adds to the same ol same ole. Gotta love the DOUCH BAG lines!!!! I use that title ALOT when out cruisin and the wanna be pulls along side with a little rev and he very quickly to himself replies 'Boy what a douch bag I am"! It's as if he can read my mind. Keep em coming this is a blast!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, this brings me back to '04 when it seemed I had to almost fight daily with the idiots. It's GTO because that's what the manufacturer called it but my favorite comeback when someone said that to me was "No, it isn't a Ferrari is yours?"


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

I dont't care if people think its a "real" GTO or not. I just know its a bada$$ car. More powerful, comfortable, and easier to drive than any of the "real" GTO's and way more reliable.

Do people get told that there car isnt a real Camaro/Mustang because its a V6 or is from the mid 70's-Early 90's and the V8's stock barley had enough power to get up a hill?

In the end people are going to say what ever they want to say, i just know my title and insurance cards say Pontiac GTO.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I guess the ultimate comeback would be"

"Define 'real'."


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mongoose said:


> I dont't care if people think its a "real" GTO or not. I just know its a bada$$ car.* More powerful, comfortable, and easier to drive than any of the "real" GTO's and way more reliable.*


I'd argue three out of the four.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah, you're right, man. But, hey, don't you wish you had one.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Gotagoat said:


> Yeah, you're right, man. But, hey, don't you wish you had one.


A real GTO?
But I *DO*!  :cheers


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

crustysack said:


> yeah I tried to buy the last (insert car the nitwit is driving) but some douchebag with a (insert article of clothing nitwit is wearing) got the last one


:rofl:



Mongoose said:


> Do people get told that there car isnt a real Camaro/Mustang because its a V6?


Yes, they absolutely do.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Rukee said:


> A real GTO?
> But I *DO*!  :cheers


Pontiac or Ferrari?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pontiac moved in on Ferrari, took the GTO name plate branded what turned into "The Legend" patented the GTO moniker so no one could take it from them then took it to a whole new level. Most don't know the Pontiac GTO is homogenized. Had Ferrari protected that name instead of being complacent they wouldn't have had sauce in their face. Mama Mia.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Pontiac moved in on Ferrari, took the GTO name plate branded what turned into "The Legend" patented the GTO moniker so no one could take it from them then took it to a whole new level. Most don't know the Pontiac GTO is homogenized. Had Ferrari protected that name instead of being complacent they wouldn't have had sauce in their face. Mama Mia.


Its not the first time it has been done. Carrol Shelby took the King Of The Road(KR) from Chevy that was planning on using it for the Corvette. Also GTO was used by Mitsubishi, and the Aussies.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I just read a good comeback on the other board when someone said
"Ah ok, we're used to the REAL GTO's that were actually big cars!"
"You mean LeMans and Tempests or Ferrari's?"


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I know you guys are being somewhat light hearted with this discussion but it's something I'd never really thought about too much until I bought a 2005 GTO. I actually don't consider it a 'real GTO' if that term correlates to the 64-74 GTO. 71, maybe 72 would be what I'd consider the last 'real GTO'. I love my car but it really doesn't have much (if anything) to do with it's so called ancestors. Much has changed since those days. I'm pretty certain you get the same type of discussions/arguments between someone who owns a 68 Z28 Camaro vs someone who owns a 2010 Camaro, or between someone who owns a 68 428 Cobra Jet Mustang vs. a 2010 Mustang. It's not only a comparison of the cars but also of the eras. I basically try to steer clear of that discussion. I don't fell like I need to rationalize what vechicle I own to anyone, for any reason.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

I love everything about my 04. I am having more fun with this car than I am with my 09 G8. I love GTOs etc. But I do have to say this car was concepted, designed, tested, built, and sold, in another country for several years before GM put another facia on it and shipped it over seas; to its fourth country. I do believe it is just a badge on another car. 
I will keep this car until I wear it out and go get another one. I simply love these cars. Even calling it a GTO is pretty cool too. It does have the go to back up the awsome badge. I am so mixed about the GTO thing. I'm not mixed about the car. The controversy over the car just keeps people talking about it. It's all good.

Jerry


----------

